# single or multi-jet torch lighters



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Which is better a single or a multi-jet lighter?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I usually carry one of each. I like a triple for the big suckers (52RG+) and a single for most things smaller.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

A triple uses 3x the gas.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I bought a triple torch and used it for a little while. Went back to a single jet because I find I have better control using it for touch-ups. I also tired of filling the darn thing on a daily basis...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

single


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

You just can't beat a Ronson single flame lighter which you can buy at your local Wal-Mart for only $3.00, and best of all, it works the first time and every time thereafter until you run out of fuel.

The single flame is economical and all you need to light any stogie so you can sit back and enjoy yourself.

Have fun lighting your sticks and have a good day tomorrow,
Don


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to agree about the Ronson. It's like the Glock of lighters!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Once that Nub hits the shelfs we are going to have to carry around welding torches to get the sucker lit :sweat:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> A triple uses 3x the gas.


Got both, but you are right BaldHeadRacing..

Sometimes the triple is a bit too much..


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup, its all about the Ronson Jetlite.
Scott


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have two singles and a triple. I usually use the triple because I typically smoke bigger ring guage. I have a Colibri Triplex and it has worked great for years. I usually smoke one cigar a day and the fuel lasts for about a month maybe a little less.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

I have single and double flame lighters.......while I like the single flame...I prefer the double falme as I like to smoke bigger cigars. They are just easier to light with the double flame lighter.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I have several of each and a double or two and even have an Alec Bradley burner kettle that will light -anything on the planet. Use what you feel comfortable using.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the single, for me I just have more control over it. Like it better on all sticks, doubles are ok but I hate triples!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a triple which is good if you are going to be outside in the wind, but I have really wanted to get a single for smoking indoors. I find that the triple gets to hot to fast. I like to make sure the burn is even on the light.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just picked up a triple because my single died. I have yet to figure out which is better, but the one working is best for me!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I just got a Perdomo Vector tabletop light today from the Devil Site. It is a big nice triple flame to use in my mancave. I should have to refill this thing very often at all. I have gotten use to using a triple flame and just hold it away from the cigar pretty far.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I have a triple flame and a single. BrianHewitt gave me some good advice when I met him in Atlanta. Use the triple to light the cigar and the single to touch up any burn problems during smoking. I've definatley noticed my triple flame lasting a lot longer this way.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Of all the lighters I've tried, I prefer my Solo Trek dual flame torch lighter. I've tried others, but the dual flame seems to work the best for me.


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Single and double are both good. Triple is really cool, but the double uses up enough gas; I can't see lighting anything with a triple that I can't do just as well / quickly with a double.

I'm of the opinion that if one properly toasts the end of one's cigar, a good light can be accomplished with a single jet, regardless of cigar ring gauge. I have had plenty of "perfectly even" lights on very large gauge cigars with my single torch lighters. However, that being said, it does take longer and is some what anal. I will admit that more torches are more fun - you get to burn stuff!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Single double triple, all good as long as you have fuel ....


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Personally I just use the little double flame cheapo from the gas station down the road. Paid $3 for it and it has a really cool compass that points South. Does not use fuel too bad and I can get a good toast on all ring guages.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a triple flame and a single flame. Triple flame I find is better for larger ring gauges while my single is good for smaller sizes. I like to use the single more often because its' a cool looking lighter, and has a built in v-cutter.

I guess its' really a matter of preference and what you get comfortable using. I do find that the triple uses butane up much more quickly than the single flame. I'm I'm going to be out for an extended period, I take the single flame since I don't want my lighter running out of fuel.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I use a triple for golf and single for everything else


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It's all a matter of personal preference. Some use matches or spills. I have 1, 2, 3 and 5 torch lighters. I tend to smoke larger ring stogies 50+. I grab whatever I am in the mood to use.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you should have one of each for different situations. I only have the 3 flame and on a nice calm night it's almost to much. I will be searching for a single flame soon.


----------



## agrippa472 (May 15, 2008)

I love my single jet Lotus lighter, works great and confuses the hell out of my friends when they try and use it haha, makes me look all smart =P

I've used a double jet lighter before but it felt kind of awkward...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I prefer the 2 flamer but I have a table burner and 3 flamer for the Nubs


----------

